# Agility pictures! (Kylie)



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

There are many, many of these, so bear with me while I'm posting them, please. Also obviously these are from different runs/different courses, but all from tonight's practice. Also, we didn't manage to get a single picture of her jumping. Ah well. Those are the easy ones to get at home.

Thanks to my husband for being the camera man. Quality obviously varies - most were taken with a lot of zoom, and the lighting so late was weird, but still.



























































































(More)


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

End of run reward









































































More.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

...we didn't have any tunnel hesitation this time. Kind of clearly, I guess.









No, definitely clearly.









Pretty girl.









Extreme take off.









Think we wore her out. LOL.

And done now. 

Trial the 24th no longer scares me. We can do this. I don't know that we'll do it clean, but we can do this.


----------



## luv mi pets (Feb 5, 2012)

Very cool Kylie is one special dog. Wish I could find a dog like that in a garbage can.


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

So cute!!! Great shots!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

luv mi pets said:


> Very cool Kylie is one special dog. Wish I could find a dog like that in a garbage can.


Thanks. She is... really one in a million and a very, very cool little dog. Her registered name is Once In A Lifetime Kinda Girl and it fits. Exactly.



trainingjunkie said:


> So cute!!! Great shots!


 Thanks! I was really pleased with what he managed to get, all things considered. I'm feeling better about the trial, too. There's still stuff that needs worked on (a lot), but I think we're going to be okay. Or at least not much less okay than anybody else;-) I feel GOOD about this thing!


----------



## MastiffGuy (Mar 23, 2015)

Great action shots


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

MastiffGuy said:


> Great action shots


Thanks! I'm pretty pleasantly surprised by how well a lot of them came out. I WISH my zoom lens hadn't bitten the dust, but knowing we can get some decent stuff is a pretty big relief. Should make trial pictures easier, anyway.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow, great photos!


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Go Kylie, go!

I love herrr <3

I can't wait 'til I start agility with Meeko this spring/summer!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

lil_fuzzy said:


> Wow, great photos!


Thank you!



taquitos said:


> Go Kylie, go!
> 
> I love herrr <3
> 
> I can't wait 'til I start agility with Meeko this spring/summer!



It's impossible not to love Kylie. Says me. And I'm not biased at all.

And you'll love agility, like a lot. It's seriously, seriously, the most fun thing ever. Especially when the DOG figures out how much fun it is, and just turns on and lights up. I LOVE that light up, more than anything in the world.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

Her ears and her face and her Kylieness!!!!! Really great pictures, looks like so much fun.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Love love love!! She looks like she's having a blast!! I love the picture of her coming out of the tunnel with her ears all wonky! lol So much fun!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Great pictures! I'm laughing over the extreme take off!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

kadylady said:


> Love love love!! She looks like she's having a blast!! I love the picture of her coming out of the tunnel with her ears all wonky! lol So much fun!


I definitely have my verification that her 'blah' last summer came from heat. Possibly running outside but yeah, my husband even commented (he hasn't seen her run at all in almost a year) that she was all up and on and loving it. Which of course is making me find it about 200% more fun. 



jade5280 said:


> Great pictures! I'm laughing over the extreme take off!


Me too! I threw her bottle over her head and wow that's impressive. Bendy dog.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Agreeing with all of the compliments on Kylie of course  and the great pictures too.

To a lesser extent I'm also marveling at the high quality of the dogwalk and a-frame. Looks like welded aluminum construction. Wow. Not cheap to purchase or even make, I bet.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

The equipment we use in group classes (separate location/indoor facility) is the more typical wooden stuff, with slats and a rubberized coating. The stuff out at the practice field/we use for private lessons and local trials is OUT OF THIS WORLD. I have no doubt it was expensive as heck, but I love it. There's actual give in the surface (not a lot, but a little), has reasonable traction even when it's wet, and the dogs are absolutely faster and more confident on it. I love getting to use it.

But yeah, not much doubt that it cost a ton.

(And thanks!)


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

First thought wasn't 'Kylie doing agility, cool!' but 'Wow, look how shiny and healthy Kylie's coat looks!' Second thought was 'Look how much fun she's having!' Third thought was how awesome these agility pics are.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Go Kylie! She's definitely having a blast!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Canyx said:


> First thought wasn't 'Kylie doing agility, cool!' but 'Wow, look how shiny and healthy Kylie's coat looks!' Second thought was 'Look how much fun she's having!' Third thought was how awesome these agility pics are.


Switching to sport food actually did Kylie's coat so much good. I need to tackle her and groom her more properly soon, she's got a ton of dead undercoat in there, but I am such a lazy groomer. And YES! FUN!



Laurelin said:


> Go Kylie! She's definitely having a blast!


I know, right? After last summer's 'eh', I was kind of worried. Turns out she just needs to not be running constantly for an hour (3 dogs in that class meant there were no real breaks) in high heat, and she 's back to a bouncy, happy, loving it little dog. Makes me less ambivalent too, by a ton.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Loved the pics!! Looks like she is doing awesome.. and having fun too!


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

CandyLeopard said:


> Loved the pics!! Looks like she is doing awesome.. and having fun too!


Thank you! I'm *REALLY* proud of that little dog.


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

She looks fantastic!! And having so much fun! Lola has her blah days too, I know she wouldn't enjoy running constantly for an hour in the heat.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

LoMD13 said:


> She looks fantastic!! And having so much fun! Lola has her blah days too, I know she wouldn't enjoy running constantly for an hour in the heat.


Yeah. 

I've done a lot of drive building stuff with her in the off time, worked her food and toy drive together and that's helped a lot, but most of it was just learning more about Kylie in this particular kind of situation. She's got really poor heat tolerance, and honestly? She's only good for 20-30 minutes of really focused work and training before her brain shorts out and she's just completely over it and finished. She's also got a pretty low tolerance for being 'wrong'. That's improved quite a bit over the last year, but there's still a finite number of times she can not be rewarded for a thing before she shuts down. And she's 200% better outside than inside. 

So when you can stack it all in her favor, she is on FIRE and having the time of her life. Just took figuring out what worked for her. Now I get to play the same game, only translated to trial settings


----------



## missc89 (Jan 20, 2015)

Wow! She looks absolutely AMAZING! I also saw what I believe to be a slightly larger-sized Kiley while I was driving to a friends place - made me do a double take.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

missc89 said:


> Wow! She looks absolutely AMAZING! I also saw what I believe to be a slightly larger-sized Kiley while I was driving to a friends place - made me do a double take.


Thanks! I'm pretty pleased with how she's doing, over all. Don't know if that feeling will hold through private lessons when we're being put through our paces with more focus, but at least I'm confidently living in the land of 'we can maybe do a trial if she isn't thrown by the ring crew and judge. And if I don't get lost. 

There seem to be a few of her look alikes around. NO ONE KNOWS WHAT THEY ARE. It's cool, though.


----------

